# CorrosionX



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been hearing alot about using CorrosionX as a maintnace step for rod and reels. Exactly what is it used for? and exactly how is it applied?


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

CorrosionX is a light oil that is excellent for general protection on your reel. It is most commonly sold in a small 1 oz bottle with a pointed tip to apply it. On the outside of a reel it is ideal for line rollers, worm gears, handles, knobs, bail arms, levers etc to protect them from salt and lube their operation. 

For inside the reel most use longer lasting lube like marine bearing grease as they don't get inside as often.

CorrosionX is great stuff, it removes rust/salt and gives long lasting protection. WD-40 for example really is just a solvent to clean with, but it has little protecting qualities after it drys.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

it also comes in aersol cans , they also make a corrosionx just for reals i use it often, i use the corrosion x on my guns, they offer it in a green can as well its haevy duty alot thicker


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

CorrosionX is some quality stuff I use it on all my reels and guns also. They also have a product called ReelX which is a very good lube for bearing and general maintence for reels.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I use this stuff on everything! I spray my motor on the boat with it.... Tilt and trim... reels... pretty much anything metal thats by the water.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I use it as cologne


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

MattK said:


> I use it as cologne


You sound like a bit of a slippery character MattK :smile:


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

As much CorrosionX as we use around here I think it has bonded with my DNA and I have developed a slippery film of corrosion inhibiting goodness.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

I use it as a lubricant when needed and was told it didn't burn....nuff said


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

They make some cool stuff. They have a higher end product called Max Wax, useful in spray on metal that won't get any wear action as this stuff dries hard and repels water.

I might try using the red bottle instead of grease the next time I rebuild my Sahara.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

So It's not something that you spray your rod and reel down with after each use??? I hear everyone say "after each use I rinse with freshwater, then give it a light spary and that's all it takes to keep reel in tip top" .... Light spray of what ??? CorrosionX or Reel Magic???


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Good stuff in the right place. Only words of caution:

I used to apply it on the exterior (sometimes too liberally) to my Curados. It seems it will weaken Power Pro if absorbed and made the paddles on my handles soft and sticky to the point they would tear. Other than that good stuff.

Maybe I'm the only one that has seen this but I have since stopped and the problem went away.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

jtbailey said:


> So It's not something that you spray your rod and reel down with after each use??? I hear everyone say "after each use I rinse with freshwater, then give it a light spary and that's all it takes to keep reel in tip top" .... Light spray of what ??? CorrosionX or Reel Magic???


I wouldn't spray it down like they do with Reel Magic. Just only on the parts that need it. Your correct about rinsing with freshwater but you don't necessarily need to spray it down every time. Think I saw something about this on the shimano maintenance youtube video.
CorrosionX over Reel Magic any day. The stuff works great. Like I said before check out the ReelX for your reels. Comes out a lot easier than the can too.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I tore down two OLD Shimano IX2000R I have and used light grease on the gears of one and CX on the other. I was sorta shocked, but the CX one was much less smooth.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Also JT if you dont dunk your reel or have alot known splashing of saltwater on it, I and many others suggest NOT hosing your reel down with a water hose. All it does is drive the salt,water,grit and grim inside your reel. All you need to do is lightly spray down the outside with Reelmagic. 

As for CorrX, it is great stuff, I use it half way though a season/cleaning and just open my reels up and lightly spray the inside. This loosens everything up and protects it from rust.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

cfulbright said:


> Also JT if you dont dunk your reel or have alot known splashing of saltwater on it, I and many others suggest NOT hosing your reel down with a water hose. All it does is drive the salt,water,grit and grim inside your reel. All you need to do is lightly spray down the outside with Reelmagic.
> 
> As for CorrX, it is great stuff, I use it half way though a season/cleaning and just open my reels up and lightly spray the inside. This loosens everything up and protects it from rust.


Every time a cast is made and reeled in a little saltwater comes in with the line and gets in the crack of the spool. Gotta watch minimum maintenance (just a mist of reelmagic) or you will have a trashed reel in no time. Not bad if you clean and lube every three or four trips but just wiping off the outside of a reel after a year or two you will have problems IMO.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Iv seen water get on the line guide area, and on the base plate, and the line itself but never in the cracks of the spool, or inside the reel during NORMAL fishing.  Wade fishing no telling where water might splash. The reels are so tight now days theres not very many cracks. I dunked a Revo last year, all the way under for a split sec, opened it up right there on the boat, nothing wet inside. Now you go and spray(force water inside) Your gonna have problems.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Contrary to popular opinion I would not use corrosionX willy nilly on reels. It ruined the nylon washers on my old chronarch and made the badge on the frame fall off. Im also convinced it reduces the life of braided and mono line and will reduce your casting distance if it gets into your bearings. Why do I think this? I have 6 chronarch 100s, all the same, except one has been liberally treated with corrosionX and it is by far in the worst shape of all of them.


----------

